# Suggestions for slim(mer) fitting bib pants



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Are you by chance a 28 waist? I have some of the Ride bibs in small that are too small on me at 5'8 and 155lbs and wear between a 30 and 32.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Alpine fit is another way to say "for skinny people".


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks Nivek but i think i am pretty much the same as you - 30-32 and currently 155lb (5'7"). I know some of the 686 stuff i fit into Smalls, but in almost everything else i fall right into the Medium size bracket.

Ridinbend... thanks. It sounds very ski-like, but i guess i'mma have to go with it.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Here's some...

Krill Bib | Airblaster

Trooper Bib | INI Cooperative

https://trewgear.com/products/detail/trewth-bib/


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Volcom bibs on whiskeymilitiafor cheap right now, just bought a pair last night. Likely baggy or size down.

http://m.whiskeymilitia.com/wm/poached_private_stash/4321763


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Dont have good experiences with volcom and sizing down. Their S size really is small... And both the Krill & Trooper still looks like one of them standard fits that i see everywhere too. Call me vain (it would be mostly true), but i am looking for the tapered at the knee look.

That Trewth bib looks like it might be slightly tapered, and damn its got some impressive specs, but well out of my budget


----------



## Judokick (Dec 1, 2015)

The Volcom bibs are terrible. they don't open at the waist, just a small fragile zipper at the side of the bib. you have to buy them large enough to easily slip over your ass, so unless you are scrawny they are not for you, especially if you want a slimmer fit. they are normal fit to begin with and you will probably have to upsize to get them on comfortably.

the Analog bibs are a true slimmer fit. You probably won't find any this year but they are making them again next year.

Trewth? lol. weird ski brand.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Judokick said:


> The Volcom bibs are terrible. they don't open at the waist, just a small fragile zipper at the side of the bib. you have to buy them large enough to easily slip over your ass, so unless you are scrawny they are not for you, especially if you want a slimmer fit. they are normal fit to begin with and you will probably have to upsize to get them on comfortably.
> 
> the Analog bibs are a true slimmer fit. You probably won't find any this year but they are making them again next year.
> 
> Trewth? lol. weird ski brand.


So I'm a true XL and your described to a T the problem I'm having with the volcom bibs. Are there any true baggy fit bibs out there? I saw the trewth bib and planks bib is sick. But I had the same problem with the powslayer bibs being right in the gut area, no bueno.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Not scrawny so thanks for the heads up on Volcom. 

will check up Analog. The Alder (2014) and Highmark didnt look particularly slim in the product pics, but then google images shows them to be quite a good fit when actually worn. That Highmark is well out of my budget though.

Will keep an eye out on auctions here to see if anyone offloads them cheap haha


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Also now looking at Inhabitant bibs - they have some slimmer fits too


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> So I'm a true XL and your described to a T the problem I'm having with the volcom bibs. Are there any true baggy fit bibs out there? I saw the trewth bib and planks bib is sick. But I had the same problem with the powslayer bibs being right in the gut area, no bueno.


The Burton [ak] 3L Freebird bibs are baggy and have plenty of room in them and are super easy to get into... I had the Volcom bibs in the past and know exactly what you are talking about...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

txb0115 said:


> The Burton [ak] 3L Freebird bibs are baggy and have plenty of room in them and are super easy to get into... I had the Volcom bibs in the past and know exactly what you are talking about...


I don't doubt it, but that's a lot of coin.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Check out the Flyblow Baker Bibs.

https://flylowgear.com/shop/mens/baker-bibs

Might just be what you are looking for.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> I don't doubt it, but that's a lot of coin.



It is, but it's also the AK lifetime warranty, and 3L Gore-tex... Well worth it in my opinion... 

Had a Burton [ak] 3L Hover Jacket blow a zipper a couple of years ago.. called Rider Services and 48 hours later had a brand new jacket with no hassles...


----------

